# Asus X7BJ Series BIOS Einstellungen???



## Idefix Windhund (14. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend ... Mahlzeit Leute,

ich ärgere mich schon seit heute Morgen mit dem Asus Support Seiten herum (entweder nicht erreichbar oder laggen besser als Lassie). Ich bin das BIOS eines Asus X7BJ Series Notebook durchgegangen und finde zu einigen möglichen Einstellungen weder was im Gedruckten, noch was im Download baren noch was im eManuel Handbuch. 

Ich würde gerne wissen was UEFI Boot ist oder macht. Was bringt mir Easy Over-Clock? Möglich sind Standard, Turbo oder so viel ich noch weiß High oder Extrem. Was bringen mir die USB 3.0 Controller Switch Einstellungen. Mit TDT kann ich überhaupt nichts Anfangen. Ich finde nirgends eine Erläuterung dazu. Habt ihr eine Ahnung was die ganzen Einstellungen machen/ bedeuten?


----------

